# Finals of FLW ....



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Jeff Domonkos weighs in a couple of hogs !!

He takes the lead on the co-angler side .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

a 20 lb bag for Jeff Domonkos . A big check coming his way .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Domonkos wins by 5 lbs. Ohio represents !!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Way to go Jeff, on the FLW tour co angler side!
I am glad it went to him, hes one of the nicest guys I ever met.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Vic just took the lead with one left to weigh in . 19 lb 13 oz final day bag .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Vic wins !! A northeast ohio sweep !!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

awesome job vic! way to go!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job Vic!! Way to go Ohio Anglers!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Way to go VIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice job Vic!!where can i get one of those bright orange shirts lol............. i have a feeling theres gonna be a party on tallmadge rd in kent


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Vic on the big win.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

way to go guys!!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

YYYEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats everyone!!!!

thanks for "PROTECTING OUR HOUSE!"


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

A BIG Congradulations from WB!! Vic, GREAT JOB!!! You too JEFF!! And Rory.....your just plain awesome!!   ( and funny!   )


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

my hat is off to vic and rory what a job they both did!!!!!!! vic brings a spot light to the area even without all the yellow lol i think i will get rory a chicken for xmas and leave it on his door step so he has plenty of feathers lol vic took it to the house so ranger and gain has to be 2 proud sponcers right now and rory takes 16th out of 159 so stratos and vics sports center has to be very happy with the class and skill he showed and with his story telling as i hear it i cant wait to hear it 1st hand lol looks like vics is the place to buy bass boats for lake erie lol great job guys


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

For everyone following the whole deal I can only tell you one thing to make it more exciting... fish this stuff on either side of the boat!!! 

The co-angler positions are just as rewarding from experience and payout! Look at my day two partner- Jeff Domonkos- a new boat running up to $35k in payout!!! I learned a great deal from my co's as well.

Huge congats to Chris King who was within less than 3lbs of the full ride. He is a great human and exceptional angler who consistantly makes it happen on Erie.

For Victor- what an incredible accomplishment on Erie. Third title and with amazing grace. 

What you all don't know is he does this while everything else is going on. He was setup at the sponsor boat yard fixing everyone's boats, including mine throughout the week. Each morning he called me to make sure I was up and going and filled the sore tired a.m. feelings with positive comments and exuberant energy and hooking me up with extra ice on day3. Dude is ALWAYS smiling and plugs into an angling vibe I hope to one day understand. 

As I said before, the top10 of a gruling 4 day/20 fish event, where there for reasons beyond fishing. The top spots mentioned above hold true to these reasons. 

I'm ready for 2007! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Congratulations to both anglers. Vic is one of the nicest guys you will meet anywhere. He deserves this win with the consistent showing he put on.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

It's definately not about the money with any of these guys . The entry fees are outrageous , then you add the cost of gas , a room if you stay .... it takes a lot of sacrifice and dedication .


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

where are the pics?

I wished good luck, I cheered, and now I want to see some pics dangit


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://stren.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=3&t=photos&tid=5543&tday=1

Theres a whole bunch under each day- follow the trail!!! Enjoy


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys what an awesome fishery.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

a serious piggy in vic's right hand!

what was the length of that fish? 22? 23? 24+?


----------

